# Doug and Nick are quite antisocial.



## Dan Mott (Mar 14, 2010)

I think they should make a blog which would consist of what they have done each day in regarding to progress. Wouldn't it be amazing if this actually happened? I'd be on here each day, looking at the blog, then anticipating on what the next blog will be.

Maybe they should go to Twitter and post a comment of what they've done, or what they're actually doing as this moment, then we can follow them happily without any questions needed, it'll all be right there infront of us.

Just a thought. New string library was on my mind for most of the day, need that critical upgrade.

Bye.

I'm kind of joking, but not joking.


----------



## bryla (Mar 14, 2010)

Would you please stop posting threads about this?!? Come on...


----------



## Aaron Sapp (Mar 14, 2010)

bryla @ Sun Mar 14 said:


> Would you please stop posting threads about this?!? Come on...


+1...


----------



## dcoscina (Mar 14, 2010)

Yeah. I would rather they concentrate on finishing the library rather than farting around on Facebook or Twitter all day.


----------



## Pietro (Mar 14, 2010)

Well, I don't care what they do every day. I don't really.

Do you?

- Piotr


----------



## Dan Mott (Mar 14, 2010)

Oh gosh, thread ruined.

It was humor related, and i wouldn't say i always post stuff about this, i'm hardly ever on here. 

It seems as though alot of composers aren't in the mood anymore and it's tough to catch them in a good one. Come on guys, lighten up will you? It's a forum and if you're going to be grumpy about people posting the same stuff, or somebody complaining about how something isn't working and you're getting annoyed because you've been here for 5 years or so......... well.... maybe you should join another forum, or maybe you should try and put up with such smalllllllllllll irritations.

I mean, i couldn't care less if someone posted the same topic everyday, not saying that i do because i most certaintly don't, but.....sigh......

I'd actually be interested in what they do, not personal stuff, but what they're working on or something, i don't know really because now the tone of this thread is quite awkward.

I'll be prepared for some criticism.


----------



## Studio E (Mar 14, 2010)

yuck


----------



## sbkp (Mar 14, 2010)

I don't know for sure, but I kind of think it would probably look like this:

*Nick*
Day 1: Worked ass off on Hollywood Strings.
Day 2: Worked ass off on Hollywood Strings.
Day 3: Worked ass off on Hollywood Strings.
...
Day 125: Worked ass off on Hollywood Strings.
Day 126: Worked ass off on Hollywood Strings.
...
Day 287: Worked ass off on Hollywood Strings.
Day 288: Worked ass off on Hollywood Strings.
Day 289: Worked ass off on Hollywood Strings.

*Doug*:
Day 1: Worked ass off on EastWest/Quantum Leap.
Day 2: Worked ass off on EastWest/Quantum Leap.
Day 3: Worked ass off on EastWest/Quantum Leap.
...
Day 125: Worked ass off on EastWest/Quantum Leap.
Day 126: Worked ass off on EastWest/Quantum Leap.
...
Day 287: Worked ass off on EastWest/Quantum Leap.
Day 288: Worked ass off on EastWest/Quantum Leap.
Day 289: Worked ass off on EastWest/Quantum Leap.


----------



## bryla (Mar 14, 2010)

I actually think Day 126 was a holiday.... They took a day off


----------



## nikolas (Mar 14, 2010)

sbkp @ Sun Mar 14 said:


> I don't know for sure, but I kind of think it would probably look like this:
> 
> *Nick*
> Day 1: Worked ass off on Hollywood Strings.
> ...


 ~o) 
I added a few significant days for Nick, the rest seems spot on (perhaps Day 126 was a holiday? QL Spring day perhaps? :D) 

Nick, Doug, TJ, everyone there: o-[][]-o Keep doing what you do. You are obviously doing it right! Don't mind my silly posts and produce your wonderful products so that us can enjoy them!


----------



## Lex (Mar 14, 2010)

So they r anti social cause they dont sit in front of comp all alone and blog all day long?
...so amusing...

lex


----------



## Dave Connor (Mar 14, 2010)

No day 290!!! WTF!!!??? Don't leave us in suspense like that!!!


----------



## sbkp (Mar 14, 2010)

@all: LOL

@Dave: That's tomorrow! _JEEZ!!!!_ 

Was it LA Story where Steve Martin was the weatherman who prerecorded his weather reports? Maybe I should write a script to update a "blog" from "Nick" and "Doug" on soundsonline.com!


----------



## artsoundz (Mar 14, 2010)

sbkp @ Sun Mar 14 said:


> I don't know for sure, but I kind of think it would probably look like this:
> 
> *Nick*
> Day 1: Worked ass off on Hollywood Strings.
> ...



now THAT"S funny. 

you worked your ass off on that reply. : )


----------



## sbkp (Mar 14, 2010)

@artsoundz: nah, not so much 


```
function blogForOneYear( $name ) {
  if( $name != "Doug" && $name != "Nick" )
    throw new Exception("Hey, you don't blog here!");

  echo "<b>$name:</b><br />";
  for( $i=1 ; $i<=365 ; ++$i ) {
    echo "Day $i: Worked ass off on ";
    switch( $name ) {
      case "Doug": echo "EastWest/Quantum Leap"; break;
      case "Nick": echo "Hollywood Strings"; break;
    }
    echo ".<br/>";
  }
}
```

(That code is untested and Soundsonline offers no warranty or support on a blog you choose to run that way...)


----------



## MikeH (Mar 14, 2010)

A watched pot never boils. Hollywood Strings will arrive when it arrives.

Besides, you don't need super realistic string libraries to make great music. Mark Snow's synclavier string pad compositions on "The X Files" have more heart and soul than some composers who have the luxury of 90+ live musicians. Sometimes it's more about the composer, not the tools.

While you're waiting for HS why don't you work on improving your composing skills? Work on your counterpoint. Work on developing a melody. Work on transcribing pieces that you admire. Don't feel like the lack of certain tools are keeping you from composing.


Michael


----------



## Ed (Mar 14, 2010)

Thomas_J @ Sun Mar 14 said:


> +1.



hehe. Was wondering if you still lurked here.


----------



## mjc (Mar 14, 2010)

MikeH @ Mon Mar 15 said:


> A watched pot never boils. Hollywood Strings will arrive when it arrives.
> 
> Besides, you don't need super realistic string libraries to make great music. Mark Snow's synclavier string pad compositions on "The X Files" have more heart and soul than some composers who have the luxury of 90+ live musicians. Sometimes it's more about the composer, not the tools.
> 
> ...



+1


----------



## Nathan Allen Pinard (Mar 14, 2010)

> Mark Snow's synclavier string pad compositions on "The X Files" have more heart and soul than some composers who have the luxury of 90+ live musicians.



+1 except for the above comment lol


----------



## RiffWraith (Mar 14, 2010)

MikeH @ Mon Mar 15 said:


> A watched pot never boils. Hollywood Strings will arrive when it arrives.
> 
> Besides, you don't need super realistic string libraries to make great music. Mark Snow's synclavier string pad compositions on "The X Files" have more heart and soul than some composers who have the luxury of 90+ live musicians. Sometimes it's more about the composer, not the tools.
> 
> ...



+1 here too.


----------



## mixolydian (Mar 15, 2010)

Ed @ Sun Mar 14 said:


> Thomas_J @ Sun Mar 14 said:
> 
> 
> > +1.
> ...


+1


----------



## Unison (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## KingIdiot (Mar 15, 2010)

MikeH @ Sun Mar 14 said:


> A watched pot never boils. Hollywood Strings will arrive when it arrives.
> 
> Besides, you don't need super realistic string libraries to make great music. Mark Snow's synclavier string pad compositions on "The X Files" have more heart and soul than some composers who have the luxury of 90+ live musicians. Sometimes it's more about the composer, not the tools.
> 
> ...



x7776532880955332.8


----------



## noiseboyuk (Mar 15, 2010)

Aw, come on guys - I've seen a stack of this kinda reply, and honestly it's not helpful. Someone says "gee I could do with XXX new library" and someone invariably replies with "why not improve your compositional skills instead", followed by a slew of +1s. Sorry folks, but to me that's just patronising. No doubt many of us have heaps to learn - I know I do - but it's not wrong to want good tools. Yet again I threw out a part today because the string run was unconvincing with the samples I have... I know I'm not John Williams, but it's nevertheless ok to want better tools even as I scratch about learning my craft. 

And I get the HS frustration. Sometimes it seems to me that EWQL want it all ways - they tease with stuff inappropriately early, announce dates, then seem to exhibit frustration when customers ask when it will finally show up. IMHO it would be better if they'd do one thing or the other - tease and keep everyone in the loop with progress, or keep schtum til launch day.

Just my own $0.02 - love and peace to all, including EWQL!


----------



## germancomponist (Mar 15, 2010)

They come to bring me away, haha, hihi, hoho, to a happy home with beautiful flowers all the time..... , how fine! :-D


----------



## MikeH (Mar 15, 2010)

I agree, it isn't wrong to want better tools. However, sometimes posts do go beyond simple desiring for better tools and into the realm of "I need this right now or I can't write music!!1!! OMG". Doug and Nick are working their asses off and people just need to be patient.

1) Hollywood Strings will get here when it's ready

2) If one NEED HS right this very minute because something they've written sounò£ç   É(n£ç   É(o£ç   É(p£ç   É(q£ç   É(r£ç   É(s£ç   É(


----------



## Nathan Allen Pinard (Mar 16, 2010)

> Aw, come on guys - I've seen a stack of this kinda reply, and honestly it's not helpful. Someone says "gee I could do with XXX new library" and someone invariably replies with "why not improve your compositional skills instead", followed by a slew of +1s. Sorry folks, but to me that's just patronising.



Agreed. Composition skills do not necessarily equal mockup/engineering skills. Buying HS has nothing to do with someone wanting to compose better. It has to do with obtaining more realism and accessibility. Getting the next best thing out there to compete. Anyone that thinks HS is for better composition skills clearly doesn't get the point of why people keep releasing new sample libs.

Granted there are some people that would avoid orchestration techniques (me) that sound fake. But I don't know if that really would make you compose better. It would just allow you to do a few things you couldn't before. I don't do a lot of string runs, and I'm sure if I had HS I still wouldn't do that much.



> And I get the HS frustration. Sometimes it seems to me that EWQL want it all ways - they tease with stuff inappropriately early, announce dates, then seem to exhibit frustration when customers ask when it will finally show up. IMHO it would be better if they'd do one thing or the other - tease and keep everyone in the loop with progress, or keep schtum til launch day.
> 
> Just my own $0.02 - love and peace to all, including EWQL!



Well, yeah that's kind of EWs strategy, and a lot of other companies as well. Example: Blizzard Entertainment. They release the news of a product, then tell people there's no real date (or the date is missed) and the anticipation of the customer base builds up to the point of frustration. Then..the product is released and people spring for it. 

It's a viable strategy, because it keeps people coming back to the site to see the news and assures they don't forget about the product. It's literally the strategy of an MMO, allowing people to see what your developing, before it's out.


----------

